# insulin after meals



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Guys

Merry Xmas. I am currently doing pwo injections and want to change to after meal injections as i have heard it is safer. Is this true? If i have 2 iu's after a meal do i have to have sugar straight after the injection and when do i eat next?

Thanks for you help:beer:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Do a search mate, theres a very good and informative thread on that subject by a knowledgable member....kingprop:thumbup1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

bkoz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Merry Xmas. I am currently doing pwo injections and want to change to after meal injections as i have heard it is safer. Is this true? If i have 2 iu's after a meal do i have to have sugar straight after the injection and when do i eat next?
> 
> Thanks for you help:beer:


PWO is perfectly safe and if you are using 2iu you are just wasting a slin pin TBH, you will see nothing from it at all, and you would certainly not need to consume extra sugar with it.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m using 10iu,s but got told 2iu,s after every meal is enough to shuttle food.I still want my pwo 10iu,s but want to add a few iu,s after 2 meals.... I,m asking for advice as i,ve never done slin after meals.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh the sticky at the top of this sextion by kingprop you will find loadsa useful info on shooting insulin with meals in their.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bkoz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Merry Xmas. I am currently doing pwo injections and want to change to after meal injections as i have heard it is safer. Is this true? If i have 2 iu's after a meal do i have to have sugar straight after the injection and when do i eat next?
> 
> Thanks for you help:beer:


Chances are with the 2iu shot you wont need to take in any excess sugars but have it on hand anyway as a precaution.

After discussing with Kingprop, I tried this method, and although it wasnt a long enough run to totally convince me, it did feel and work a lot better.

Remember though, Kingprop is also using metformin in this method, which increases insulin sensitivity markedly - so he is getting more bang for his buck from that 2iu. I wasnt using metformin, and I worked up to 4iu about 30 minutes post meal.

The theory is you let your own insulin release get to work, and then "top up" later with exogenous insulin.

Have a look through the thread mate, its a good read - long, but worth it.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers mate.I read the thred.I wanted to confirm the suger.Did you need suger at 4iu,s


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

2iu is pointless, try 4-6iu with your meal with no sugars just a good carb and protein meal with out a lot of fat and then eat again an hour or so later.

I have gone 5iu with a porrige and egg whites then an hour later pasta and chicken with out a problem at all.

I think the main problems arise when you take a large shot of insulin with a very fast absorbed carb source such as vitargo and then do not get any slower carbs into you because the vitargo will clear and the insulin will still be active.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers con i,ll try in the morning and let you know...Could i train 2 hours after injection then have my normal 10iu,s???I,m guessing i could....Merry xmas....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

bkoz said:


> Cheers con i,ll try in the morning and let you know...Could i train 2 hours after injection then have my normal 10iu,s???I,m guessing i could....Merry xmas....


 Yes you could.

There will be a slight over lap with the two shots just bear that in mind.

Yesterday i had 8iu slin with breakfast and then trained about 3.5 hours later and i did get a bit shakey ext but i downed a gatoraid and was fine.

Just always keep some fast sugars at hand, dont go to sleep any time close to your shot and most importantly measure your slin correctly as this is where most accidents happen IMO. Its very easy to over load that tiny little pin especially if you use a slin pin for all your shots:lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good advice con. With your workouts it depends on what slin your using mate.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m using a novorapid pen...thanks con thats helprd me out heaps..I read kingprops but needed to be exactly sure.....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Novorapid has a duration of 5h with a peak between 1.5/3h, onset after 20mins. Stay safe mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

after speaking with Maxititer over on UKI i won't bother with PWO shots anymore and switch to long acting slin with breakfast.....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Merry xmas paul....How would you go about it..Would,nt you worry about becoming dependant on it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> after speaking with Maxititer over on UKI i won't bother with PWO shots anymore and switch to long acting slin with breakfast.....


 Have to love those threads on UKI.

Best advice mate is join UKI and read up because i am not nearlly as versed as any of those guys i am just saying what i have done and how i felt.

TBH i have felt the weirdest taking the large dose post work out while the smaller doses with meals have no been noticable, however, once i am in the gym pumped beyond believe and stronger than normal the slin has obviously had a benefit.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m pretty new to the country left here when i was young.So forgive me if i sound silly by asking who,s UKI


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

bkoz said:


> I,m pretty new to the country left here when i was young.So forgive me if i sound silly by asking who,s UKI


 ukiron.net its a superb board for reading up on insulin,gh,peptides ext.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> after speaking with Maxititer over on UKI i won't bother with PWO shots anymore and switch to long acting slin with breakfast.....


 :thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

it wasnt long everyone was swearing by gh/slin post wo ?

i think all protocols will work in some way, obviously some may suit you more than others


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Con said:


> TBH i have felt the weirdest taking the large dose post work out while the smaller doses with meals have no been noticable, however, once i am in the gym pumped beyond believe and stronger than normal the slin has obviously had a benefit.


 Hey Con, can you explain how the slin is making you stronger, simple by being able to repair the muscle more from your last workout?

I have been having 4 IUs after my main meal post training and have been fine.

Although had xmas dinner, had 5 Ius and went outside to do some work and after a while felt light headed and had to eat some choclate quickly, soon felt better, but a useful lesson. What are the main symtons of going hypo?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> after speaking with Maxititer over on UKI i won't bother with PWO shots anymore and switch to long acting slin with breakfast.....


what made you come to this decision paul?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Hey Con, can you explain how the slin is making you stronger, simple by being able to repair the muscle more from your last workout?
> 
> I have been having 4 IUs after my main meal post training and have been fine.
> 
> Although had xmas dinner, had 5 Ius and went outside to do some work and after a while felt light headed and had to eat some choclate quickly, soon felt better, but a useful lesson. What are the main symtons of going hypo?


 Honestly mate simply by the gylcogen storage i feel stronger perhaps its all in my head but my pumps are deffo a lot bigger.

For me i get hypo not only with slin but also if i dont eat for several hours or if i have a massive amount of sugar and then no complex carbs basically when i come off the carbs and crash (my blood sugar levels are normal i have had them tested). Cold sweat, slight dizzyness, in severe cases i have become a bit disorintated, a wave of extreem hunger accompined with physical weakness and finally the one i think is the most dangerous is i become a bit sleepy.

IMO its really quite ridiculas to think slin is that dangerous and you really have to be a dumbass and unprepared to get in trouble because once you get these warning signs its still not a matter of a minute or two it will take time before any thing serious happens obviously i have never reached that point. So just have some glucose tabs or a can of pop with you at all times.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> it wasnt long everyone was swearing by gh/slin post wo ?
> 
> i think all protocols will work in some way, obviously some may suit you more than others


the Slin/GH method works very well as does the slin PWO the problem i have with using fast acting slin is the chance of hypo and working away.....slow slin does not peak so hypo is much less a problem



BIG-UNC said:


> what made you come to this decision paul?


speaking with Maxitier over on UKI mate....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

speaking with Maxitier over on UKI mate....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't know mate as i have never tried it before so i suppose i will keep it up as long as it gives results


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> speaking with Maxitier over on UKI mate....


but why the change paul? is it for the duration or just a trial period mate?


----------

